# First Smallie of '07



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Caught my first smallie of the year, a 15-incher, over my lunch break today!  March 26th is now my earliest smallie ever. The whiz-bang season is just a few weeks away! :beer:

This is what I call a real BUSINESS lunch (which I caught & released).


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

I was wondering when you were going to get out for the first time nick. What do you think the water temp is right now. that would be interesting to know. by the way, i like your fishing apparel in the picture. 

Ryan


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice to catch one so early. I have one LM bass so far. Can't wait till I can reach some smallies too.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The water coming out of BHD hit about 40 degrees yesterday, so my guess is closer to town, it has a chance to warm up, so probably around 42-43 degrees. Not exactly bass climates, but with the warmer weather and some sun, the smallies do rush the shallows to feed and do the pre-spawn motions.

I caught that guy right off a break where the channel rams into the side of a small rock shelf with plenty of tree and shrub cover in about 2', dropping steeply to 10 or so...SOP for coldwater fish as far as I know.

My brother nabbed a 17 inch smallie there on Saturday when the weather was nice.

Maybe I can market my fishing threads?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Picked this gal up on my lunch break today (3/27)...it'sgotta be the shoes.

17" fish C&R'd in about 8' of water. Came up like a log...too cold for a battle. They're still holding on the edge of the channel, it seems. Of course, my sample size is relatively low, LOL. :lol:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

> Picked this gal up on my lunch break today (3/27)...it'sgotta be the shoes.


I think its that rain suit you got on :lol:

Nice fish Nick


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

wow those are great fish!

what did you catch them on?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The usual...1/8 ounce orange jig, 3" yellow/black dot Mister Twister grub worked slowly over the channel edge in a fast transition area.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Damn, that is sweet...I'm glad I don't have to wear a suit to work, but you wear it well Nick...Nice job and save a few bronzebacks for me!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick -

At this rate, we won't be on them til JULY! ARGH!!! Just hope it starts warming up soon!


----------

